# Taxes for bringing items into Australia



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi all,

I got a rude shock when I was asked to pay for a tax of AU$900 for sending over a 2nd hand laptop to my colleague in Sydney. 

This is a wake up call for me as I am concern here as I intend to ship over my PCs and external hard disks etc over once I am settle down. Will I be subjected to all the taxes ?

Secondly, may I know how many laptops can 1 person bring into Australia with our travel luggages ? Is there a restrictions to electronics items to bring across ? I have intention to bring over 2 laptops and a host of accessories like a few items like portable printers, portable hard disks ( 5 pieces) GPS device, SLR cameras, video cam, etc etc...well enough to set up a small office !!!!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

$900 as tax for a second hand laptop... sounds unrealistic. If that is the case, I would rather get rid of my old laptop and buy a new one in Australia. 

I am not convinced.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Dear Joe Man,

I checked the Australian customs website, for importing brand new laptops, they charge 10% +$49 processing fee. Customs home page

For used stuffs it couldn't be more, you can depreciate computer in three year. If it is more than three year the value is already 0. 10% of 0 is 0.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

form what i remember reading, if things are more thn 1 year old and are for personal use, u dont need to pay taxes. as in case of laptops, i dont think it should be mmore thn one PC each or one laptop each person..


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi ...

Certainly must have been some lap top when all you ever pay is the 10% GST component!! :confused2:

Lived in Oman for 6 years before returning a whole house full of furniture and effects back home to Brisbane in Oz in 2004..... no problem. Among all else, that also included a desk top computer and a couple of lap tops, printer etc ...

Now again back in the Middle East in Dubai and things haven't changed regarding imports to Australia. 

You must have owned and used the articles for 1 year and have reciepts for the same .... (Use your imagination - not that I am suggesting anything illegal of course)

Re motor vehicles, absolutely no exceptions ... eg if you have only owned a car or motor bike for 11 months you will not even be allowed to "land" it !!

Its all on the Australian Dept of Customs web site .... Customs home page .... not hard if you look its all there ...

As an aside, I have never been questioned when carrying a lap top over my shoulder any where in the world as to how old it is by any Customs agency!! 

Cheers

Cheers


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Dear Fatenhappy,

Were you able to take your vehicle from Oman to Australia? I drive Nissan Xtrail 4X4 here for last 3 years, I would be happy if I can take it with me coz of simple reason that resell price in GCC is not very good say I might get (AUD$12000) if i sell it and spend $30000 or more there to buy a SUV.

Please suggest.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Dear Fatenhappy,
> 
> Were you able to take your vehicle from Oman to Australia? I drive Nissan Xtrail 4X4 here for last 3 years, I would be happy if I can take it with me coz of simple reason that resell price in GCC is not very good say I might get (AUD$12000) if i sell it and spend $30000 or more there to buy a SUV.
> 
> Please suggest.


Hey Mr India ...

You would have no problem regards importing it, your biggest problem would be that we drive on the right hand side of the road in the gulf countries whereas Australia drives on the left of the carriageway ... bloody poms, stiched us over again ....   :eyebrows:

Other point too is, the used car market in Oz is "down the gurgler" ... in other words absolute crap. 

Even good quality cars are selling very cheaply. I would cut my losses and just buy something there in the same depressed market as you have here. Don't forget, if you sell then buy in the same depressed market relative to each you have not lost!

Have a look at the Australian used car market on the net, you'll see what I mean!! Have a look at tradingpost.com.au or similar.

Cheers


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Hey Mr India ...
> 
> You would have no problem regards importing it, your biggest problem would be that we drive on the right hand side of the road in the gulf countries whereas Australia drives on the left of the carriageway ... bloody poms, stiched us over again ....   :eyebrows:
> 
> ...


Thanks Buddy, I got ur point, so the amount of effort and investment required for importing it in Aust and converting it back to rt hand does not justify importing it. Instead you suggest to look for used (Second hand) vehicle there itself, which i think is right.

Thanks for your suggestion. i'll have a look at tradingpost. however, it is too early as I am still at very initial stage of migration.

Thanks again..


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I brought in a laptop when I was moving over and had no problem at all and wasn't charged any tax. 

There is a difference between when you are sending what is seen to be a gift and when you are moving over yourself.


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Has anyone tried bringing 2 laptops as hand carry before ?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

joeman said:


> Has anyone tried bringing 2 laptops as hand carry before ?


Why the obsession with lap tops as they are really not that expensive in Australia these days as compared to here in Dubai?


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

There are many reasons why people bring 2 laptops or spare even though in Aussie we can buy them. 

For me, it is because I have customise applications being loaded by local vendors for some purposes and wont be able to get those support from Australia. 



Fatenhappy said:


> Why the obsession with lap tops as they are really not that expensive in Australia these days as compared to here in Dubai?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

You'll need to check hand luggage restrictions for the airline since when I took my laptop as hand luggage I didn't take anything else as hand luggage.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Joe:

I've done it once, one was older than the other one and Customs didn't ask about. Basically if you can show a receipt that you've owned it for 1 yr then they don't consider it 'new' and don't charge duty. Even then max duty is 10% (GST).

I once brought in brand new $1500 of SCUBA gear and also $400 worth of DVDs, they didn't charge anything for the DVDs but charged about $100 for the SCUBA (so not even the full 10%).

Realistically they're mainly concerned with 'NEW' and pricey goods (i.e. jewelry, brand new pricey electronics - i.e. IPODs they don't really care).

They do this day in and day out so know what NEW looks like. 




joeman said:


> Has anyone tried bringing 2 laptops as hand carry before ?


----------

